# Hard Hat Exemption Program



## Saw Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

For those who dont want to wear their hard hat


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Sep 2, 2009)

lol thats funny


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 8, 2009)

Printed that off for the crew.


----------



## Saw Bones (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea thats what we did with it. Food for thought. It's funny but it makes a point.


----------



## joecool85 (Sep 8, 2009)

That's awesome, very good pdf.


----------

